# [SOLVED] synaptics touchpad help

## Sum1

Notebook:  Toshiba Satellite L755D-S5218

Left button works.

Right button works.

Touchpad mouse movement works normally.

I cannot tap click to follow follow browser links or press app "buttons".

Vertical and Horizontal Scroll also does not function.

I have followed the guide here:  http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Synaptics_Touchpad

I opened this file to start editing options /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf and it says to:

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE, your distribution will likely overwrite

# it when updating. Copy (and rename) this file into

# /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d first.

Okay, /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf created.

I have copied over all the additional settings in the first (3) examples found in the Gentoo Synaptics Touchpad guide, trying one set of example settings at a time.

None of them enable the Tap or Scroll capabilities, and actually make the mouse characteristics almost unusable -- very slow and limited motion.

I have experimented with synclient -m 100 and it appears that all my finger taps and movements on the synaptics pad are showing in real time.

Do I need to create an xorg.conf specifically to make the synaptics features work when X starts?

Do I need to add something to my .xinitrc?

Thank you for your help.

I must be overlooking something very simple.

Here's my current /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf:

```

# Example xorg.conf.d snippet that assigns the touchpad driver

# to all touchpads. See xorg.conf.d(5) for more information on

# InputClass.

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE, your distribution will likely overwrite

# it when updating. Copy (and rename) this file into

# /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d first.

# Additional options may be added in the form of

#   Option "OptionName" "value"

#

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "touchpad catchall"

        Driver "synaptics"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

   Option    "SendCoreEvents"

   Option    "Protocol" "auto-dev"

   Option    "SHMConfig" "on"

   Option  "MaxTapTime" "125"

   Option  "MaxDoubleTapTime" "250"

   

# This option is recommend on all Linux systems using evdev, but cannot be

# enabled by default. See the following link for details:

# http://who-t.blogspot.com/2010/11/how-to-ignore-configuration-errors.html

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "touchpad ignore duplicates"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        MatchOS "Linux"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/mouse*"

        Option "Ignore" "on"

EndSection

# This option enables the bottom right corner to be a right button on

# non-synaptics clickpads.

# This option is only interpreted by clickpads.

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "Default clickpad buttons"

        MatchDriver "synaptics"

        Option "SoftButtonAreas" "50% 0 82% 0 0 0 0 0"

EndSection

# This option disables software buttons on Apple touchpads.

# This option is only interpreted by clickpads.

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "Disable clickpad buttons on Apple touchpads"

        MatchProduct "Apple|bcm5974"

        MatchDriver "synaptics"

        Option "SoftButtonAreas" "0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0"

EndSection

```

Last edited by Sum1 on Sun Apr 14, 2013 4:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yngwin

I have the below, and that works for me, without an xorg.conf:

```
 ~ # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf 

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "touchpad catchall"

        Driver "synaptics"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Option "TapButton1" "1"

        Option "TapButton2" "2"

        Option "TapButton3" "3"

EndSection

```

----------

## Sum1

 *yngwin wrote:*   

> I have the below, and that works for me, without an xorg.conf:
> 
> ```
>  ~ # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf 
> 
> ...

 

Sweet!!

Thank you, those settings got the tap click to work.

What a relief.   :Smile: 

Might you have any guidance about touchpad scroll feature?

----------

## Sum1

SOLVED - This works for synaptics touchpad on Toshiba L755D-S5218

Thank you, Yngwin!

This was a good example of a little help clearing away enough clutter in order to re-focus on the manpage.

```

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "touchpad catchall"

        Driver "synaptics"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        Option "TapButton1" "1"

        Option "TapButton2" "2"

        Option "TapButton3" "3"

        Option "VertEdgeScroll" "1"

        Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "1"

# This option is recommend on all Linux systems using evdev, but cannot be

# enabled by default. See the following link for details:

# http://who-t.blogspot.com/2010/11/how-to-ignore-configuration-errors.html

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

EndSection

```

----------

